# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  El puente romano de Vinuesa (Soria)

## Jonasino

Fuente: Patrimonio de Castilla Leon

----------

frfmfrfm (20-may-2015),HUESITO (21-may-2015),Los terrines (21-may-2015),perdiguera (21-may-2015),sergi1907 (20-may-2015)

----------


## HUESITO

Me gusta el cartel de aviso de la primera foto... te puedes caer al agua  :Embarrassment: 
Gracias Jonasino por las fotos, un saludo.

----------

Jonasino (21-may-2015)

----------

